# Provex CV working for anyone with LPR?



## hazarjast (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello All,

I have been a sufferer of LPR (Silent Reflux) since I was 18. I have had good and bad seasons of being able to control the symptoms but I have been in a bad season since June. I have tried soooo many things to help including diet changes (low carb, avoiding spicy foods, etc etc.), D-Limonene, Calcium, Magnesium, Vitamin D and most recently Protexid (supposedly works on melatonin production and serotonin receptors) without any consistent improvement. I have done the PPI route too with some improvement but they all make me nauseous after a week or two so I can't stay on them long-term (and based on what I've read in the research they shouldn't be used long-term ideally).

Most recently I came across this forum and specifically posts by user OverItNow (Mark) who indicated many times in threads here that the grape seed supplement Provex CV helped him greatly with his reflux. I have sent him a PM to see how he is doing and if he ever resumed taking Provex CV, but I wanted to reach out to the rest of the folks here and see if any of you have tried Provex CV and if it has helped at all. I have a bottle coming to test but was looking for any encouragement (if there was any to be had) from others who might be taking this supplement.

Thank you!


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello, ive never tried it but please let me know how it works for you. I hope things get better for you!


----------



## BARLEY2003 (Feb 12, 2017)

I tried registering on the site to order Provex but could not for some reason. I live in Florida. I don't know if that is the issue.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I also wanted to use provexcv by reading to OverItNow(Mark) last year. It isn't available in my country(INDIA).I'm also under weight.so kindly inform your results after using that.

Thanks.


----------

